# Viewliner II Prototype



## rickycourtney (May 8, 2013)

I got a chance to tour the Amtrak Exhibit Train this weekend when it was on display at Fullerton Train Days.

It's essentially an updated version of the museum train that Amtrak put together for its 40th anniversary celebration with some new displays focusing on the future of Amtrak.

But the biggest addition is a display with a prototype Viewliner II roomette module. They are being built by RailPlan (who also created the bathroom and shower modules for the Superliner I refurbishment project.) A few notes: the seating appears to be much more plush and the fabric is nicer, the toilet is gone but a sink remains, reading lights are LED and the table between the seats is larger. A sign posted outside said that there will also be extra luggage storage space.

Overall I was very impressed... the prototype looks very modern, comfortable and well built.

















For those of you who are interested... RailPlan has posted images of the Viewliner II prototypes (including images of the diner and other room types) online: http://www.railplan.com/caf---amtrak-viewliner-ii.html


----------



## D T Nelson (May 8, 2013)

I notice in the photos on the linked page that the accessible room has the toilet and sink out in the room. The one time I got booked into a Viewliner accessible room (long story I will not recount here) it had a large separate bathroom. I wonder if the space that was the accessible room's bathroom will still be part of the accessible room, or if it will be reallocated to some other purpose.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (May 8, 2013)

It almost looks like there is still a lid one could lift up (under the folded out sink in the pic), and there would be simply an empty space where the toilet use to go. Maybe that space is the "extra luggage storage space"?

There is no place for the screw-in soft soap dispenser?


----------



## Ryan (May 8, 2013)

Very nice!

Although it looks like there is a lot less knee room between the two seats...


----------



## rickycourtney (May 8, 2013)

D T Nelson said:


> I notice in the photos on the linked page that the accessible room has the toilet and sink out in the room. The one time I got booked into a Viewliner accessible room (long story I will not recount here) it had a large separate bathroom. I wonder if the space that was the accessible room's bathroom will still be part of the accessible room, or if it will be reallocated to some other purpose.


In this blog post (http://www.railplan.com/2/post/2013/04/ada-community-viewliner-ii.html) it appears that at least some part of that space will be used as a stand-alone shower area.



Cho Cho Charlie said:


> It almost looks like there is still a lid one could lift up (under the folded out sink in the pic), and there would be simply an empty space where the toilet use to go. Maybe that space is the "extra luggage storage space"?
> There is no place for the screw-in soft soap dispenser?


This is still a prototype and they may add the soap dispensers later.

Sorry I didn't have enough time to shoot every possible angle. But trust me... the toilet is gone. There is still a step in the same location (along with a small cubby hole.) I didn't notice if there was a cabinet or anything underneath that step.

The side closer to the big seat had some sort of cabinet door (it wasn't working) but the images on RailPlan's website show it being for trash.


----------



## rickycourtney (May 8, 2013)

Ryan said:


> Very nice!
> Although it looks like there is a lot less knee room between the two seats...


The width of the room appeared to be about the same... but in this picture the two seats are reclined toward each other. It also may have something to do with the seats being a bit more plush.


----------



## Ryan (May 8, 2013)

I think that it's the recline - looking at the pictures on the website you linked (thanks for that too!), it looks a lot more like what I'm used to.


----------



## Linda T (May 8, 2013)

I'm just envisioning AGR upping the number of points now they have new equipment. Any idea when this equipment will begin to appear? Will it be additional equipment on trains like the Cardinal, or will the old sleepers be immediately retired? I'll miss the toilet and the Amtrak blue, but they didn't ask me.


----------



## SarahZ (May 8, 2013)

I love that wine color in the roomettes.

And oh god oh god oh god I'm LOVING that all-white diner. It's so sleek and modern. It reminds me of a Kubrick movie or Andy Warhol or something. I wish they would have left it like that instead of covering it with the dark fabrics. Booooooooo.

I suppose the dark fabrics make it harder to see stains, though. Having an all-white diner would be a nightmare.

Still.  Bleh.


----------



## rickycourtney (May 8, 2013)

Linda T said:


> Any idea when this equipment will begin to appear?


The sign at the exhibit said the first Viewliner II cars are expected to go into service in "late spring 2014."



Linda T said:


> will the old sleepers be immediately retired?


No. From what I've heard, the plan is to have RailPlan build enough of these modules to completely refurbish the Viewliner I sleeping cars. That means that despite being almost 20 years old... on the inside they should look brand new.

The other benefit is that unlike the Superliner I & Superliner II (which have a number of differences) the Viewliner cars will be nearly identical from the passengers perspective (which is important when you consider the in-room toilet situation.)


----------



## Aaron (May 8, 2013)

Linda T said:


> I'm just envisioning AGR upping the number of points now they have new equipment. Any idea when this equipment will begin to appear? Will it be additional equipment on trains like the Cardinal, or will the old sleepers be immediately retired? I'll miss the toilet and the Amtrak blue, but they didn't ask me.


Whether AGR raises points requirement would have little to do with this new equipment being brought online. First off, it doesn't replace anything (as already mentioned above). The addition of new sleepers increases overall capacity, allowing Amtrak to moderate the upward climb of fares (or point requirements) some. There's a good argument that the new sleepers allows AGR to hold off on raising point requirements for a while.

Second of all, if you're suggesting using the newness of the equipment as any justification, that wouldn't fly since these cars when fully rolled out are still a relatively small percentage of total sleeper cars in the system. Even after all the Viewliner I cars are refurbed (10-15 years?), you'd still have a bunch of really old (especially by that time) Superliner cars floating around. If you had a major replacement for the Superliner at that time, you'd have the same scenario with some new cars out west mixing in with a bunch of old cars out west and some cars that are starting to look old by that time in the east. My point is that unless the entire fleet is scrapped and replaced all at once (never going to happen), most passengers will be riding in "old" train cars at any given time. Nobody at Amtrak or AGR can suggest with a straight face that anyone pay more (in cash or points) just for the lottery ticket to possibly ride in a new car.


----------



## afigg (May 8, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> The sign at the exhibit said the first Viewliner II cars are expected to go into service in "late spring 2014."


If the production line is ramped up and running by early next year, there could be enough new Viewliners to display at multiple locations for National Train Day 2014: WAS, PHL, CHI?



rickycourtney said:


> Linda T said:
> 
> 
> > will the old sleepers be immediately retired?
> ...


Hopefully the cuts in capital grant funding won't stall the refurbishment of the Viewliner I sleepers with new modules.

Those photos on the RailPlan website should reassure those who have wondered if CAF is actually building anything.


----------



## Blackwolf (May 8, 2013)

Man, am I excited to see these photos! A classy, refined appearance for Amtrak. Sorry Linda, I have to counter your opinion on the Amtrak blue and say I'm glad to see it hit the road. That blue is out of date, cold and cheap-feeling to me and others I've talked with. The wine color and plusher cushioning, along with the (as seen on the RailPlan website slideshow) contoured design elements to things like the bottom side of the upper bunk instead of the straight-line blockiness of the current rooms just seems more luxurious. Inviting, even!

Having the sink remain is a nice touch, but man do I have to celebrate the head! It is rightfully being put in its place, down the hall and away from my sleeping space (in the roomette.) I'm quite sure that most of Amtrak's traveling public will agree. In fact, I would even suggest that when Superliner III sleeping cars finally begin to be designed they are also done with a modular interior configuration and have sinks in the roomettes!

And lastly, to the luxury touch and refined feel, the dark leather (pleather?) seats in the diner are very welcomed. The current vinyl blue seats being used just scream fast food cheapness. Still have a booth, but make it seem like you're in a fine Chicago steak house that happens to be rolling along at 79mph. Toned down mood lighting instead of shrill florescent brightness, wood accents and cream-white walls with hints of brass. Add in some light music of the classy Jazz or Blues genre and you've got yourself a bar being raised for ambiance!

Now they only need to name the individual sleepers and diners again!


----------



## battalion51 (May 8, 2013)

Well don't forget the "Buy American" rules apply more to where the product is being manufactured and who is making it, not where the profits are going. Bombardier, Talgo, CAF, and Nippon Sharyo are all major suppliers of American railroads, but the profits are going outside our borders.


----------



## Nathanael (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for linking to these. I've been very curious to see them.

I don't like the jet black seats in the diner, but apart from that, it's all lovely.



Ryan said:


> Although it looks like there is a lot less knee room between the two seats...


Both seats are in "slump" or leaned-back mode. It probably looks better when they're in fully-upright mode.


----------



## Nathanael (May 8, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> From what I've heard, the plan is to have RailPlan build enough of these modules to completely refurbish the Viewliner I sleeping cars. That means that despite being almost 20 years old... on the inside they should look brand new.
> The other benefit is that unlike the Superliner I & Superliner II (which have a number of differences) the Viewliner cars will be nearly identical from the passengers perspective (which is important when you consider the in-room toilet situation.)


I worry that this may be delayed depending on capital funding availability.

Interestingly, it appears that RailPlan was hired to do the same thing with the Superliner Is, replacing their interiors with new interiors which are modular just like Viewliner interiors:

http://www.railplan.com/amtrak-superliner-i-remanufacture.html

But that project seems to have been running slowly. I haven't seen one of the remanufactured Superliner Is -- though I have read some reports of people seeing them -- and I know there are a bunch of unrefurbished Superliner Is out there. Has anyone kept track of how many of the "new interior" Superliner Is are in service?

Anyway, if both of these projects are completed successfully, Amtrak could end up with a very uniform fleet of sleepers.


----------



## NE933 (May 8, 2013)

Nice! Love the wine colors too, and it seems that heavy table is more semsibly lighter. I'd like to see how the hall curtain issue is resolved.


----------



## Donctor (May 8, 2013)

Blackwolf said:


> Now they only need to name the individual sleepers and diners again!


They are.


----------



## AlanB (May 8, 2013)

Nathanael said:


> Interestingly, it appears that RailPlan was hired to do the same thing with the Superliner Is, replacing their interiors with new interiors which are modular just like Viewliner interiors:http://www.railplan.com/amtrak-superliner-i-remanufacture.html
> 
> But that project seems to have been running slowly. I haven't seen one of the remanufactured Superliner Is -- though I have read some reports of people seeing them -- and I know there are a bunch of unrefurbished Superliner Is out there. Has anyone kept track of how many of the "new interior" Superliner Is are in service?
> 
> Anyway, if both of these projects are completed successfully, Amtrak could end up with a very uniform fleet of sleepers.


The project was terminated a few years back with the last car rolling out of the shop in June of 2006; and AFAIK, it has not been restarted. Out of 44 Superliner I sleepers, 41 went through the program. It should be noted that there are varying degrees of just what was done to each of the cars. The earlier cars saw less work done by comparison to the one's that went through the process in the middle and end.


----------



## crescent2 (May 8, 2013)

Nice pictures, thanks for posting!

I'm surprised they went to the extra cost of adding the little sink, but I guess it's handy.

Too bad about the H room losing its separate bathroom, though.  It was the nicest room of all!


----------



## Blackwolf (May 8, 2013)

Donctor said:


> Blackwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Now they only need to name the individual sleepers and diners again!
> ...


Are they?

At last check, the remnants of the sleeper names were found in various states of peeling off on the car-end doors of some Viewliners and the Superliner I sleepers; all signs of names on the exterior of the cars were taken off some time ago (over a half-decade ago for the Supers and within the last few years for the Views.)

The only cars with their names displayed prominently that I'm aware of are the George M. Pullman sleeper and the Indianapolis diner. If this is changing again to encompass all the cars (all the existing sleepers already do, labeled or not,) then I fully support it!


----------



## Nathanael (May 8, 2013)

AlanB said:


> The project was terminated a few years back with the last car rolling out of the shop in June of 2006; and AFAIK, it has not been restarted. Out of 44 Superliner I sleepers, 41 went through the program. It should be noted that there are varying degrees of just what was done to each of the cars. The earlier cars saw less work done by comparison to the one's that went through the process in the middle and end.


Ah. Thanks for the explanation; looking into this, I've probably seen the "early rebuilds", but never seen the "late rebuilds".


----------



## TimSpencer (May 8, 2013)

Blackwolf said:


> Donctor said:
> 
> 
> > Blackwolf said:
> ...


I was in Zurich last year. It was really amusing to be on a train named _*"Albert Einstein"*_ on the side! 

Unfortunately, I don't feel any smarter after the ride.


----------



## SubwayNut (May 9, 2013)

I went to an exhibit in Grand Central on the Brunel Awards in March 2012 and they had an exhibit board on the Superliner Renovation project I really liked the images of the door into the H-Restroom with the curved sliding door. Were any cars actually retrofitted?


----------



## daveyb99 (May 9, 2013)

Ryan said:


> Although it looks like there is a lot less knee room between the two seats...


It does. But are these seats reclined like the Superliner seats? Or in the 'normal' position. Otherwise, love the look, love No Toilet, and now looking forward to the Superliner 4 ....


----------



## rickycourtney (May 9, 2013)

Nathanael said:


> Interestingly, it appears that RailPlan was hired to do the same thing with the Superliner Is, replacing their interiors with new interiors which are modular just like Viewliner interiors:http://www.railplan.com/amtrak-superliner-i-remanufacture.html
> 
> But that project seems to have been running slowly. I haven't seen one of the remanufactured Superliner Is -- though I have read some reports of people seeing them -- and I know there are a bunch of unrefurbished Superliner Is out there. Has anyone kept track of how many of the "new interior" Superliner Is are in service?
> 
> Anyway, if both of these projects are completed successfully, Amtrak could end up with a very uniform fleet of sleepers.


Actually the problem with the Superliner's is that they *aren't* modular.

Viewliner I/II have a large removable "plug" on the exterior of the car and the compartments are built separately from the exterior shell. The Superliner I/II are a more traditional style of building and the rooms are actually built on the exterior shell.

The benefit to the modular design is that the Viewliner cars can be stripped down to an empty shell and then have an all new interior in just a matter of days.

Superliners are tougher to refurbish and the process takes longer. When RailPlan built new bathroom modules for the Superliner I... they are essentially had to sit inside the walls the old bathrooms used.

That and a lack of funds is why some Superliner I's got a complete refurbishment while others only had a minor refurbishment (new seat fabric, carpets and wood grain paneling glued to the walls.)

Also the Superliner II's were never refurbished and to my knowledge there's no plan to do so.


----------



## rickycourtney (May 9, 2013)

daveyb99 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Although it looks like there is a lot less knee room between the two seats...
> ...


As I said earlier... the two seats are reclined toward each other.


----------



## sitzplatz17 (May 9, 2013)

The loss of the separate bathroom in the H room is real bummer.

Last year I ended up in the H room coming back from NOL and it was really spacious!

Then again, by the look of an earlier posting, it sound like this new design was made with feedback from the ADA community - they would know better than i what the needs of Wheelchair accessibility are.


----------



## crescent2 (May 9, 2013)

In the later years, hubby was in a chair, but he could walk a few steps if helped out of the chair. He really liked the separate bathroom--both for privacy (and therefore not feeling rushed), and because it was a smaller space; he could steady himself using the walls.

The toilet right out in the room gives NO privacy, and a caregiver probably wouldn't want to risk being totally outside the room. And, not all caregivers are spouses. But if Amtrak got appropriate input, I won't argue that they made a bad change. But hubby (and I) definitely liked the separate bathroom.


----------



## jis (May 9, 2013)

TimSpencer said:


> Blackwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Donctor said:
> ...


Way back I rode an EC from Vienna to Zurich name Mozart. Didn't make me feel more musical either.  Also rode EC Mantovanni from Roma Termini to Zurich. Absolutely spectacular ride through Ticino up the triple loop and through the Gotthard Tunnel.
In UK last year I rode a Virgin Pendolino named "Penny the Pendolino". Didn't know that our own Penny had gained fame across the pond.


----------



## cpamtfan (May 9, 2013)

The new design is a welcomed change. The cream walls with the red cushions and black trim definatly give off a more high class feel. The removal of the toilet in the roomette can go either way depending on who you talk to, I like that it's gone just from a sanitary aspect.

And it'd be great if all 50 of the Viewliner Is get the new modules, as the current ones are in pretty rough shape.

Maybe, in the near future, the Viewliner prototype "coach" will be done.


----------



## rickycourtney (May 9, 2013)

I also failed to mention (probably because I've never been on a Viewliner before) that the second step to the upper berth is MUCH bigger.

From photos of the Viewliner I it looks like the second step under the folding sink is just a few inches deep. I'm guessing it couldn't be any bigger without making it uncomfortable to sit on the toilet. But on the Viewliner II the step is deep enough to fit your entire foot on the step.

This is great news for a guy like me with bigger feet... it would make it much easier to get a confident step as you climb into the upper berth.


----------



## bmorechris (May 9, 2013)

I looks like there is a curtain that can be pulled in front of the toilet in the H-room. If you go to the pictures on railplan's website, when the picture for the H-room pops up right click and copy picture, then you can paste it into something like paint and get a much larger version and its clear there is a curtain.


----------



## The Sicilian (May 9, 2013)

On the design of the Viewliner II's, the bathrooms in the H rooms were eliminated and the space used for a public bathroom. No toilets in the roomettes means public bathrooms/showers are now needed.


----------



## afigg (May 9, 2013)

The Sicilian said:


> On the design of the Viewliner II's, the bathrooms in the H rooms were eliminated and the space used for a public bathroom. No toilets in the roomettes means public bathrooms/showers are now needed.


If that is the case and there has been some further redesign, does that mean the 12th roomette that was to be deleted and replaced with a bathroom module will now remain? Or has the plan all along been to put in 2 public bathrooms, one by the H room and one in a roomette slot? Current floor plans for the new sleepers would be of interest, but Amtrak probably won't release them until after the first 4 units have gone through testing.


----------



## jis (May 10, 2013)

The roomette slot was supposed to get 2 toilets. There is already a common shower, so no additional space is neededfor that.


----------



## sitzplatz17 (May 10, 2013)

afigg said:


> The Sicilian said:
> 
> 
> > On the design of the Viewliner II's, the bathrooms in the H rooms were eliminated and the space used for a public bathroom. No toilets in the roomettes means public bathrooms/showers are now needed.
> ...


Agreed, it'll be interesting to see what they end up doing with that space. Since the shower already exists and the roomette slot is being filled with 2 toilets it can't be for any of those. That's a pretty sizeable piece of real estate in train terms... any other ideas? Maybe a baggage rack like in the Superliners downstairs?


----------



## SarahZ (May 10, 2013)

I've never seen the enclosed bathroom in the H room. Was it large enough to maneuver from a wheelchair to the toilet? The only thing I can think of is that it wasn't big enough for those who can't walk and need to slide over from their chair, so they left the area open. That's pure speculation, though. I've never seen one. Can anyone chime in on that?


----------



## rickycourtney (May 10, 2013)

In the attached picture from RailPlan's website you can see it appears that at least some of the former bathroom area in the accessible room will now be used for a small shower.

On RailPlan's blog you can see they are working with the ADA community to get feedback on the layout of the room.

Also remember that the Superliner I/II sleeping cars have the toilet area separated from the seating area by a curtain.







Courtesy: RailPlan


----------



## Linda T (May 10, 2013)

Hmm... so from what I'm reading at least one of the roomettes has been eliminated to allow for the public toilet. Does this mean that a train like the Cardinal will have fewer roomettes than it already does? That would be a bummer since they sell out so fast. Or will the Cardinal perhaps pull two sleepers? That would certainly be nice.


----------



## afigg (May 10, 2013)

Linda T said:


> Hmm... so from what I'm reading at least one of the roomettes has been eliminated to allow for the public toilet. Does this mean that a train like the Cardinal will have fewer roomettes than it already does? That would be a bummer since they sell out so fast. Or will the Cardinal perhaps pull two sleepers? That would certainly be nice.


The Cardinal at a minimum should get a baggage-dorm car which will free up the roomettes currently occupied by the crew. Once all or enough of the Viewliner IIs have been delivered and accepted for revenue service, I expect Amtrak will upgrade the Cardinal to a "full service" LD train with a baggage-dorm, 2 sleepers, and a diner car.


----------



## crescent2 (May 10, 2013)

I should be able to give details about the separate H bathroom on the Viewliners, but I don't think I have a picture that includes it, and I don't recall every little detail. Here's what I can recall: It truly is a separate room and has a regular, substantial door on hinges, not a sliding one. The toilet is to the left of the sink, if you are about to enter, (or perhaps in the back left corner?-idk), and the sink is along the righthand side, not facing the door, but facing toward the left side of the room. There is a shower head, but we never used it (accidentally or otherwise, LOL). I doubt there is room beside the toilet to slide from the side of a chair onto it. From what I recall, I don't know how there would be that much space. I believe hubby's chair would fit through the door into the room, facing the toilet, but he could walk a few steps so I don't know for sure. But for a train (or plane), it's pretty good size. I think it will be greatly missed!!

The entire bathroom is "outside" the rest of the H unit, leaving a spacious rectangular bedroom. In other words, it's not cut out of a corner of the bedroom. The sofa faces forward and faces both the bathroom door ® and the exterior door into the hall (L). The exterior and bathroom doors are side by side facing the sofa. There is a window to the hall on the L, perpendicular to the sofa, and the outside window is perpendicular to the sofa, on the R.

The hall makes an L-shape at the corner, so it's both in front of, and to the left side of, the bedroom and the sofa.

Wish I could be more specific or describe it better.


----------



## NE933 (May 10, 2013)

That description is accurate and thorough of the H room. It would be a mistake to remove the full bathroom, especially the toilet, because as I'm learning, a mobility impaired passenger may not be easilly enabled to withstand multiple trips to an outside restroom, waiting for an occupied facility to clear while the train is doing high speeds.


----------



## Heading North (May 10, 2013)

I'd also be extremely surprised if the H room didn't have an enclosed restroom. It's not as if the restroom is right outside, either--it's the far end of the car! Amtrak would likely be vulnerable to litigation under the circumstances.


----------



## rickycourtney (May 10, 2013)

Amtrak has a great virtual tour of the Viewliner I online: http://www.amtrak.com/media/train_tour/viewliner/viewliner.html

Just click Floor Plan > accessible bedroom & bath

In the animation you'll see the room is exactly as you described... but from the limited photo's we have it looks like the "H room" in the Viewliner II will be different (but similar to the arrangement in the Superliner I/II sleeping cars.)


----------



## crescent2 (May 11, 2013)

It's my understanding that the new H room will have the toilet and sink inside the room, but not in an additional, separate area as is done now. Perhaps there's a curtain, but that's not the same as walls. It does seem a downgrade to the H unit to me, but maybe the new design allows more space for transferring to the toilet from a chair. ?? Hubby could walk a little, so that wasn't an issue for us.

Ricky, thanks for the link. I'd forgotten the website had views of all the rooms.


----------



## battalion51 (May 11, 2013)

At the same time it could be a move to "standardize" the fleet a little bit more. Since Room H in the Superliner fleet doesn't have a separate restroom facility it creates an imbalance in the types of facilities found on one type of equipment to the other. Granted, the same isn't true for the sinks in Viewliner to Superliner, but...

Additionally, I believe that the ADA laws have progressed a lot since the early 90's when Viewliner I's were produced. So the design changes could be due not only to feedback from passengers, but changes in the law itself. It looks like RailPlan, CAF, and Amtrak did it the right way though by getting feedback from members of the disabled community. Not everything will please every passenger, but baby steps.


----------



## Steve4031 (May 11, 2013)

How long would it take to put these new rooms in the viewliner 1 fleet?


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 24, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


>


This looks like to me that there is one large pane windows instead of two panes. Could be just the way they did it for this mock up.

Also, the table sticks way up!


----------



## rickycourtney (Jul 24, 2013)

The pictures on RailPlan shows a two pane window. This was just a plastic insert that had an image of a midwest farm.


----------



## George Harris (Jul 24, 2013)

battalion51 said:


> Well don't forget the "Buy American" rules apply more to where the product is being manufactured and who is making it, not where the profits are going. Bombardier, Talgo, CAF, and Nippon Sharyo are all major suppliers of American railroads, but the profits are going outside our borders.


However, that is better than all of the money spent on them going outside our borders. At least the wages are being paid to people working in the US along with the associated Social Security, etc.


----------



## colobok (Jul 24, 2013)

Are they planning to do something with A/C system in new cars?

Currently there is no way to adjust temperature in the room. They have some "thermostat", but it's never working and cold air is blowing from A/C all the time. We have to block it with wash clothes, but this is ridiculous. My kids got sick several times after riding trains.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 24, 2013)

colobok said:


> Are they planning to do something with A/C system in new cars? Currently there is no way to adjust temperature in the room. They have some "thermostat", but it's never working and cold air is blowing from A/C all the time. We have to block it with wash clothes, but this is ridiculous. My kids got sick several times after riding trains.


It is my understanding that the knob only controls the heat in the winter.

Cannot remember on Viewliners, but on Superliners you can divert or completely close the a/c vent. Does not always work, but it was designed for it.


----------



## oldtimer (Jul 24, 2013)

printman2000 said:


> colobok said:
> 
> 
> > Are they planning to do something with A/C system in new cars? Currently there is no way to adjust temperature in the room. They have some "thermostat", but it's never working and cold air is blowing from A/C all the time. We have to block it with wash clothes, but this is ridiculous. My kids got sick several times after riding trains.
> ...


That is the correct info Printman


----------



## colobok (Jul 24, 2013)

printman2000 said:


> colobok said:
> 
> 
> > Are they planning to do something with A/C system in new cars? Currently there is no way to adjust temperature in the room. They have some "thermostat", but it's never working and cold air is blowing from A/C all the time. We have to block it with wash clothes, but this is ridiculous. My kids got sick several times after riding trains.
> ...


We just did a trip on 4 Superliner trains in family bedrooms. And on each train we had this problem. It's not possible to completely close A/C vent. You can only close it a little, but it doesn't really help. The only way to "close" it - push 5-6 wash clothes into vent and car attendants are well aware about this. They even helped us.


----------

